# Historic Boston photos: Marking the end of Prohibition



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

http://www.wcvb.com/news/-/9849222/17625008/-/qdj9c7z/-/index.html

Some cool old school Boston pictures on this site. Including this gem:


> The Women's Christian Temperance Union, founded in 1874, and the Prohibition Party were the major forces behind the passage of the 18th amendment to the U.S. Constitution which was ratified on Jan 16, 1919.


Interesting story: Since any man would have to be schnockered off his ass to kiss any of those women, they would later be the most vocal advocates of repealing prohibition 13 year later.


----------



## Meat Eater (Jan 27, 2012)

I had to get a drink as soon as I saw the picture.


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2012)

There is not enough tequila in all of Mexico for me to jump into one of those granades. Ufff chicks that ugly and sobriety now thats hell.


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

A great book about Prohibition is "LAST CALL" by Daniel Okrent. Much of Ken Burns "Prohibition" is based on the book. GREAT READ! Funny and insightful to say the least.


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

corsair said:


> There is not enough tequila in all of Mexico for me to jump into one of those granades. Ufff chicks that ugly and sobriety now thats hell.


I'm sure their DTF.


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

Ya know, the one pointing at the sign, I bet she was HOT in her youth.


until she moved OUT of Arizona! aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahahahahahahahaha!


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

Sad part, at one time, there was a guy named "Ye Old Sniper" who muttered under his double breasted constables coat; "I would hitteth thee....And bendeth thee over thy hitching post"


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)




----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

what's up with the broad in the middle ?

looks like an Indian chief or something


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

pahapoika said:


> what's up with the broad in the middle ?
> 
> looks like an Indian chief or something


I bet she figured that as long as she had to take a picture with all those ugly women that she might as well look silly doing it.


----------

